# Cona Coffee Maker - Grind Size



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a friend with a Cona Coffee Maker and would like to supply him with some of my remaining March LSOL beans, ground to the right level. What should I aim for when grinding for a Cona brew setup?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Whilst waiting for the one I just bought to be delivered I did a search for Cona in this place, found this thread and thought 'Yeah need to read that one'. Surprised there was no advice forthcoming as I know there are more than one siphon users about.

Really no one here to provide a recommendation for this question?

I was thinking it would be pretty in line with what is considered best for French Press? i.e. moderately coarse?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a Classic Cona with the glass stopper. I grind quite coarse - similar to granulated sugar consistency.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Tiny touch coarser than filter in a Cona for me if go much finer then do get some sediment but not as much as much as you would think given the only thing stopping the ingress of grinds to the bottom chamber is a "knobbly" stopper.

Key is not to knock the stopper when stirring; if you do, expect silty coffee...

Anything too coarse will not extract in the time you have the "brew" in the top.

Hope of help and half the fun is finding the best grind level for a particular bean







(remember, the brewed coffee is going to be very hot so can stand being put into a cool cup / mug to bring its temp down, too hot and you may well miss some finer flavours)

John

John


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> I have a Classic Cona with the glass stopper. I grind quite coarse - similar to granulated sugar consistency.


Thanks fot this, a way bit more than I was expecting...can see some fun on the horizon.


----------

